# Official Tour de France - Stage 6 Girona → Barcelona (181km)



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

No doubt this is a breakaway rider's stage. But, who will it be?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Tony Martin


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

oscar freire seems to be a popular pick.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

David Moncoutié


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

No way a break stays away 2 days in a row, maybe an attack off the front in the final KMs, last "flat" stage before the mountains. Oscar Freire.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Fabien! Fabien!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Sastre

No. I'm going change this. 

I'm going to give Farrar a shot. At the least, I think he can get one over Cavendish on this one.


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Carlos Sastre.

No time like the present for the defending champion to make up some time.
Haven't heard much from the Cervelo Test Team.
This stage gives Sastra a lot of opportunities to attack and distance himself from the peloton.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Boonen makes his comeback in a sprint finish


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

If this parcours were in France I would say Sylvain Chavanel. 

But this is in Spain, so gotta pick a Spaniard: Luis Leon Sanchez or Egoi Martinez in a break.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cavendish


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Mark Cavendish.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

jd3 said:


> Tony Martin



Taking a chance on the new guy, eh?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Is that an uphill finish? Minor I mean. But is it? If it is, it changes a lot of things for Cav, Farrar etc. 

I'd pick Oscar Freire if it is an uphill finish.

Too bad Valverde isn't racing.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Menchov


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Oscar Freire


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Thor will smash


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Cancellera*

It is probably his last day in yellow - I think he will try to go out with a bang. It is an uphill finish.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Igor Antón


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks like this stage will seperate the boys from the men in our little competition. No more of the Cav Cav Cav Cav crap....


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> No doubt this is a breakaway rider's stage. But, who will it be?


Jens. It will take the pressure off Fabian to make others cover, and Jens loves a good breakaway.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Fredke said:


> Jens. It will take the pressure off Fabian to make others cover, and Jens loves a good breakaway.


Jens' hands are probably tied due to fridays stage.


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Is that an uphill finish? Minor I mean. But is it? If it is, it changes a lot of things for Cav, Farrar etc.
> 
> I'd pick Oscar Freire if it is an uphill finish.
> 
> *Too bad Valverde isn't racing*.


Yeah that what I was thinking, in Spain, hilly stage, uphill finish...perfect for Valverde to take a flyer! LL Sanchez would be an interesting pick though, but I'm staying with Freire.


----------



## frenchyxc (Jul 30, 2008)

tired of picking cavendish, but not tired of being unoriginal.

i'll take óscar freire. viva españa.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

oarsman said:


> It is probably his last day in yellow - I think he will try to go out with a bang. It is an uphill finish.


Excellent choice. Bet you're right.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Mark Cavendish.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

the only thing i can say with any degree of certainty is that uzziefly will produce a multi post/quote of monumental proportions at some stage during or after this stage, as usual.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Alessandro Ballan


----------



## somdoosh (Jul 21, 2008)

Xavier Florencio. The stage doesn't end in Spain, it ends in Catalonia.


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

Farrar


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

T. Farrar


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Man this is a hard one. Cavendish will certainly not win it, imo. Everyone is saying Cancellara won't be far off the front...which mean's his still off the front. Plus, Cancellara will be marking Lance and there is a good chance Lance isn't going to win it.

Oh, what the hell. I'll pick Oscar Freire.


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

I have to go with Oscar Freire for this one. I don't think the sprinters are going to let another get away.


----------



## VoodooCadillac (Jun 15, 2008)

Heinrich Hausler


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Sylvain Chavanel. He'll be going hard for a stage win at some point, and for some reason my gut tells me this will be the one.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, I thought Voeckler would perhaps win this stage in a break, but then he goes and wins stage 5... I'll go with:

Oscar Freire


----------



## FredBlack (Sep 6, 2006)

Filippo Pozzato


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> No doubt this is a breakaway rider's stage. But, who will it be?


have you done another uptodate spreadsheet with totals?


----------



## BroughAJ (Jul 19, 2008)

This pick didn't hurt me too bad today, so I'll give it one last go before I put him away for the ITT. *Fabian Cancellara*


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

oscar freire 

why not?


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

oscar freire. thought i was being original when I picked him in my head early this AM, but clearly I am not unique in my inspiration.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Thor Hushovd (I am not officially playing, just for fun)



jd3 said:


> Tony Martin


----------



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

Oscar Freire


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

*pick*

Jens V.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

This stage is prime for a Spanish rider to take a flyer - Juan Antonio Flecha


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Fabian Cancellara


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

David Miller


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Franco Pellizotti


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

Hincampie!:thumbsup:


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Sylvain Chavenal.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Oscar Friere


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Oscar Frieire indeed. Could be Cancellara but it's uphill and it's a sprint perhaps so...

Sticking to Freire.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Oscar Frieire. I don't think Rabobank is saving anything for GC.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

alexb618 said:


> the only thing i can say with any degree of certainty is that uzziefly will produce a multi post/quote of monumental proportions at some stage during or after this stage, as usual.


?

You don't have to read it if you don't wanna.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

oarsman said:


> It is probably his last day in yellow - I think he will try to go out with a bang. It is an uphill finish.


But it's also an uphill finish. Then again, he can climb small stuff very well too. 

Ah heck, I'm not changing my pick.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Cadel Evans


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

my pick either oscar freire,hushovd or farrar... no cav today..


----------



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

Arrrgh ... Kim Kirchen? tough one.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

I'll take Freire, this is certainly a course that suits him. Can only hope he got some of his form back.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Boonen.

How much bad luck can one guy have?


----------



## AWILSON (Sep 20, 2008)

does anyone have a link to a website that is streaming the race for free


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*óscar freire*

when in Spain........óscar freire


----------



## 04R1000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark Cavendish


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Man, I don't know. Jens Voight is as good a choice as any, I suppose....


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

óscar freire


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

David Millar and Chavanel in the break...nice.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Uprwstsdr said:


> This stage is prime for a Spanish rider to take a flyer - Juan Antonio Flecha


That is an excellent dark horse pick. I forgot he hails from Barcelona, and wasn't one of his Spring Classic wins a few years back in the midst of a ridiculous downpour?

Still sticking with my guns and my boy Oscar. Next time, don't get into a break with so many other big guns, dude!

EDIT: sorry; didn't think the mid-race bump would cause a few johnny-come-latelys to cast a vote.


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Jens Voigt......


----------



## teleposer (Jul 24, 2006)

Oscar Freire


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

AWILSON said:


> does anyone have a link to a website that is streaming the race for free


Here's the live link: http://www.versus.com/tourdefrancelive


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

yeah, go millar!


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thor*



godot said:


> Thor will smash


Doing a quick search thru the tread, I think you may be the only one who picked Thor - nice job!


----------



## EurotrashGLi (Jul 5, 2006)

So good to see Thor take a stage for once! Even better to see Cavendish not take one since I'm annoyed with him and his team this year. It will be nice to see Thor make the effort to take the Green Jersey away from him now!


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

biobanker said:


> Boonen.
> 
> How much bad luck can one guy have?


Apparently the answer is: more


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

KMan said:


> Doing a quick search thru the tread, I think you may be the only one who picked Thor - nice job!


Thanks - I'd rank this up there with a blind squirrel finding an acorn.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

55x11 said:


> Thor Hushovd (I am not officially playing, just for fun)


On second thought, maybe I should enter the official game. What did I win?


----------

